

French Government Looks To Create Great Firewall Of France - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110616/01431614712/french-government-looks-to-create-great-firewall-france.shtml

======
d0ne
This already happens in almost every major country, US included, with the use
of various Gag order like methods. Everyone just wants it to be easier, and
obviously they need to pay some related contractor to make it so, and the
cycle just keeps going...

There is one thing that is certain: Freedom is not free.

Freedom is the most expensive thing any human can posses. The maintenance cost
on Freedom grows exponentially the longer you choose to put it off.

We've are reaching, some would say we have reached, a point where the majority
of the 'Free World' has forgotten this fundamental fact.

I, for one, have not.

------
pasbesoin
China was the prototype.

